# Ultra Bookshelf vs. Ultra Center



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I recently took delivery of 3 Ultra Bookshelves for LCR duty. Very happy with them. Wondering what I'm giving up, if anything, by using an Ultra Bookshelf instead of the Ultra Center for the center channel. I still have several weeks left in my trust period so I could get a center and compare, but hate to send it back on their dine if there's really no benefit. I like the idea of having 3 matching speakers along the front but don't know if upgrading to the center would give any noticeable improvement. Thoughts?

BTW, they have the Ultra Bookshelves in the outlet right now for $324. If anyone's on the fence with these I suggest pulling the trigger.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The Ultra bookshelf will likely work well for a center, but their true center is sure to have more presence and body to the sound. The midrange/tweeter combo they use vertically arranges the drivers and that tends to minimize a negative by-product of the more typical MTM (midrange, tweeter, midrange) alignment, namely lobing. The center gives you twice the woofer, adds a midrange and has the drivers aligned to provide superior sound dispersion. I suspect you would notice the difference between them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

IMHO. There are very few non- inwall speakers that are designed to be LCR. Meyers Audio and M&K sound SP150. Besides those if I were to look for a LCR setup of identical speakers I would look at those with an MTM design which the Ultra Towers use. That being said you are "very happy" with your current setup so the negligible change would be mute.


----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

If you already have the Ultra center and a badass sub then I would go with the Ultra bookshelves to timbre match. SVS has amazing trial policy so get them both and try them. Return what you don’t like for free!




9apps Showbox


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

I got the Ultra Center. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------

